# 120mm Radiator + Chieftec Dragon CS-601



## Kazakh (13. Februar 2014)

Hey zusammen,

da mich wieder die Lust zu Schrauben gepackt hat und ich schon länger mit dem Gedanken spiele eine neu Grafikkarte zu kaufen, kam mir dieser Thread gerade recht. Danke an die.foenfrisur!

Geplant ist also eine R9 290 samt Arctic Cooling Hybrid II in einem Chieftec Dragon CS-601 Nachbau. Ich habe das Gehäuse mal günstig in der Bucht ersteigert und ein bisschen an meine Bedürfnisse angepasst, deshalb will ich es ungern ersetzen. 
Die Frage ist, wohin mit dem 120mm Radiator? Das Gehäuse hat vier Möglichkeiten einen 80mm Lüfter zu befestigen und diese sind auch noch nicht verschraubt, sondern sitzen in einer Plastikhalterung. Habt ihr eine Idee wo und wie man den 120mm Radiator unterbringen könnte, ohne jetzt unbedingt zu Säge greifen zu müssen. Die beiden freien 3,5 Zoll Blenden wären eine Möglichkeit.

Es gibt ja diese Lüfter-Adapter von 80mm auf 120mm, wäre das sehr zum Nachteil für den Radiator, wenn man ihn so anbringen würde?


LG Kazakh




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2014)

Die Adapter machen sich i.d.R. schon bemerkbar - aber sonst gibt es keine Möglichkeit ohne zu sägen. 120er passen nativ nur ins CS901, sonst hat man sich eben Platz geschaffen.


----------



## Handlamp (13. Februar 2014)

Ohne groß zu sägen wirst du den nicht unter bekommen. Um die selbe Kühlleistung mit einem 80er Lüfter zu erreichen der auch nicht press auf dem radi sitzt wirst du einen starken 80er Lüfter nehmen müssen welcher dann recht laut wird.  Wenn du nicht sägen willst wäre der Stock kühler meiner Meinung nach die besser Wahl.


----------

